# Wife in hospital -- IBS & FMS



## Guest (Nov 11, 2000)

I'm looking for some other possible causes/diseases that might be contributing to my wife's problems right now. She's been in the hospital since last Friday with severe abdominal pain and so far all tests have come up negative. Before she went in she went through two days of pain, vomiting, and diarrhea. Once we got to the GI doctor and they weighed her she had lost 9 lbs. in a week and she was a skeleton before that.Since she has been in, they have run many blood tests including rheumatory (sp?) arthritis, she's had a hydascan (SP?) for the gall bladder, an ultrasound, a barium enema, an angiogram for intestinal blood flow, and she goes for a cat scan tomorrow.They're feeding her through an IV right now, but she continues to lack hunger, and food nauseates her.Leading up to this, about six months ago, she became hyper-sensitive to most foods -- eating them caused the same problems. Her diet lately has been only health food store items and vegetables -- preservatives, dairy, hot & cold, oils, etc. all cause pain and nausea.One blood test showed her extremely low in vitamin B12 -- a normal level of approx. 200-700 and hers was 50. Once she was in the hospital, vitamin K was also low.I'm sure I missed some of the details but I'm posting in case anyone can think of any strange things that a GI doctor might have overlooked since it seems like they're about to run out of ideas if her cat scan comes back normal.By the way, (of course) she does have FMS and has been diagnosed with IBS -- apparently none of the tests showed any inflammation so no IBD.Thanks,Chris(Wife is Lisa)


----------



## confetti (Sep 17, 2000)

Chris,Sorry to hear about what's happening. One thing I can think of right away...has anyone checked for Addison's disease or a problem with her adrenal glands? With all the other symptoms you are mentioning, it does tend to sound like an overall systemic problem that traditional doctors may not find in traditional tests.Also, in what state are you located, if you don't mind the question...maybe someone can suggest a holistic m.d. in your area, if she does end up having a systemic problem.confetti


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Oh I am so very sorry to hear about your wife.The one thing that really comes to my mind is has she been tested for Lupus.Now that is a difficult disease to diagnose but it is another option to look at.I hope things get better for the two of you.Brooke


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Chris, Ask her GI Doctor to do an EGD to check for Celiac Sprue. Her symptoms sound alot like it could be a possibility. She would be sedated for this and a scoping tube put through her mouth into her stomach and Duodenum. Biopsies will be needed to confirm or rule out. With Celiac Sprue, people cannot digest and absorb the wheat and gluten (protein part of the wheat). Hope this helps. Good luck.Karen ------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome LFrazze, Your wife is so fortunate to have you caring enough to search for answers. I would insist that stool samples be taken, in effort to identify a possible infection. Has she been on hormonal, steroidal or antibiotic therapy? These are known to alter intestinal flora. I don't know if I have the correct answer for you, but only can relate my experience. I was diagnosed with IBS-C while on birth control pills about 25yrs. ago. I was able to manage it eventually by adding more fiber and fluids in my diet. A few years ago, I was antibiotic therapy and started with a vag. yeast infection, then a bladder, and finally a bowel infection that neither my doctors nor I picked up on. I suffered with frequent soft-stooling, abdominal discomfort with bloating for a few years before finally going to an allergist, as the other doctors could not come up with anything. He did double-blinded provocative sublingual testing for food/chemical sensitivities (please note that not all allergists are alike either). It was found that I had high sensitivities to citric and benzoic acid, plus reacted to candida and other molds with intradermal testing as well. He put me on the antifungal Diflucan and a low sugar/no fermented or aged food diet as well as avoiding the food additives mentioned, and within a few months my condition gradually improved. Many doctors do not believe that candida can be a problem. Thank goodness for me that I found one who did. There are indeed some alternative quacks out there with little experience in being able to identify it properly or knowing the correct way to treat it. I have read some fibro literature after the fact that did note that some people with fibro have been known to develop this problem. I have endometriosis and it is noted in their literature too. The increased allergies and susceptibility to infection would lead one to believe that fibro has some autoimmune features to it. You also could ask for tests suggested by confetti and Feisty, as I have heard those scenarios too. God bless and I will pray that you and your wife find some answers soon.M. [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 11-11-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2000)

Thanks for the replies! Well, another day of no testing. We're STILL waiting for the rest of the barium from the test four or five days ago to pass. That ought to be a clue right there that something isn't right! Anyway, with luck she'll finally go for the cat scan tomorrow and maybe it will shed some light on the situation. If not, it looks like Monday they are planning on doing exploratory surgery to check out the gall bladder and if needed remove it because the function is marginal at best and her pain seems to be the worst in that location.Confetti, we're in the Pittsburgh, PA area, thanks.Brooke (Shrinky) thank you.Karen (Feisty) Wow, that disease's symptoms sound very familiar, I printed a definition and will bring it in tomorrow. Thanks!Moldie, I know that they have done their best to collect stool samples but they're not getting much to work with right now. She has been getting antibiotics daily through her IV. Thanks!Chris


----------



## hurts (Aug 22, 2000)

I had a barium test yrs. ago, and got so impacted they had to go up inside me & remove what I had in my bowels. Barium hardens like cement, and they are suppose to give you a laxative after having the test. If only drs. would order these laxs. after these tests, people would not have to go through such awful discomfort. You have to almost be a jr. doctor these days to be sure just simple things are being done for you. I've heard of more people who went thru the same thing. Boy, it makes me mad! Maybe, that's what happened to your wife. Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2000)

I agree with Karen. She definitely needs to be tested for "celiac sprue." My aunt had this for several years before she was diagnosed and she was a skeleton. However, she was also diabetic. Unfortunately she passed away due to complications from both diseases. Sprue is not something to play around with and your wife's symptoms sure sound like sprue. You will be in my prayers. Kathi


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2000)

Well, some test results came back, finally.Apparently the GI doctor already thought of Sprue and tested for it, negative. Well, at least he thought of it too!Strangely her cat scan (which they were finally able to do) showed some fluid in one lung (?) and two pockets of fluid down in her lower abdomen. Now there's an OB/GYN consult on this one and they're running some additional tests looking at ovarian cysts? Even if they test positive, how could that cause the other symptoms? Strange... She's scheduled tomorrow for them to go in with the laproscope. Maybe some answers, finally!Thanks for all the replies,Chris


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Chris, Thanks for letting us know! I was wondering how Lisa was doing. Glad to know it wasn't Celiac Sprue---that's not fun to have. Good luck tomorrow with the scoping. Please let us know how things are going. It's possible that if she is having serious "female" problems that the hormone fluctuation can throw so many other functions off. Thyroid, pituitary, ovarian, among others sort of go hand-in-hand. Hope all goes well and they can get to the bottom of it. Give Lisa my best. Perhaps the fluid in the lungs is a touch of pneumonia due to all the weakened systems?Hang in there. I'm thinking of you both.Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2000)

Well, here's some interesting news!First she was scheduled to go in for exploratory surgery this morning at one hospital...then the surgeon came in and said that one of the tests had come back with elevated cancer indicator levels and that he thought we would be better off at another hospital because the specialist for this doesn't go to the hospital we're at.Cancer?!?







Well, anyway, she rides the ambulance to hospital #2 (Allegheny General in Pittsburgh) and we get up to the room. The surgeon tells us he intends to do a full hysterectomy and off she goes to the OR. He comes back in about 40 minutes later and......her appendix had burst?!?She had an almost identical episode back in April to this...accute appendicitis? Weird. Anyway, two weeks with a bad appendix, but she's in a room sleeping off the anesthesia and I'm back to see her again tomorrow. It's been a weird two weeks, that's for sure. But at least no more 'C' word.







Chris


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi LFrazee, Sounds like you may have finally gotten to the bottom of it! You have been through a lot and must be somewhat relieved now. She will probably have a tough recovery period ahead but at least, as you said, no more was mentioned of cancer. I had a friend with a young son who had somewhat of a similar story of appendicitis. Very unusual indeed. My prayers are with you and your wife. God Bless.M.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Chris:Although I didn't respond to your first post I've been keeping an eye on your wife's progress. I'm sorry she had to go through so much before finding out what the problem was. But you both must be relieved to know that it 's not cancer. Please let us know how you are both doing. God Bless.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Chris and Lisa, My best for a fast and complete recovery, Lisa. And Chris----hope you get some much needed rest yourself. Glad they have finally found the answer to all this. And I hope the road to recovery is "all uphill" from here!!Sincerely,Karen


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2000)

Well, Lisa is sounding better today. The boys and I went to see her today after they got out of school. They were pretty surprised at all the tubes hooked up to her. She's got a main line (I think they called it) that she has about 4 IV's hooked up to -- they're giving her the "steak shake" today -- food! I guess they're letting her stomach and intestines rest so she still isn't allowed to drink and has a stomach tube up the nose. Anyway, the boys wanted to see everything including her incision. She's pretty bummed that she probably won't be out in time for Thanksgiving but that's her goal, anyway.Thanks again for all your support,Chris


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Chris, So glad to hear from you. It will be a slow process for Lisa, but you should see improvement little by little every day or so. It's important to take things slow and easy, since she's been so sensitive to foods, etc. for so long----the body needs time to "readjust" and heal. Give Lisa my best. I've been thinking of all of you every day. Glad the boys had a chance to visit "Mom" even though it must not have been an easy thing for them to see. I know--I've been there and done that! Happy Thanksgiving to all of you. Even though Lisa may not make it home for Thanksgiving, there is a lot to be thankful for, right?! Sincerely,Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi again,I am so pleased to hear the good results. My son James has something similar. It is called a rumbling appendix. Every now and again it will cause him a terrible pain but then it goes away. They just want to keep an eye on him. ------------------B Howes


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi!I just read this post for the first time today. I must say, I was very upset by it.But I am sooooo very glad everything seems to be going well. I am sure the December holidays will be much brighter now that Lisa is getting well.I am sending light and love to you and your family, Chris.Keep us updated on Lisa's progress.love to all,mama-


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2000)

Well, Lisa is officially out! She was discharged Thanksgiving afternoon, her goal. She's working on gathering her strength back and is making good progress.Here's to hoping all the untangling helped out her digestive system. She's not eating much more than she used to with her severley restricted diet but she has eaten some things that used to bother her and they didn't now. With any luck......I'll have her reply to you all in a couple of days.Thanks again,Chris


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Chris:I'm so happy to hear that Lisa is recouperating nicely. What a relief it must be for all of you. It will probably take her awhile to get her appetite back. I know after my operation I ate like a bird for a few months, but then bam my appetite came back fast and furious. Anyways, all my best to you and your family.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Chris and Lisa, Wonderful! Glad Lisa is home. Here's to a healthy and fast recovery!!!!Sincerely,Karen


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2000)

Hi Everyone, Thank you for all your information and help. It's nice to know that I have none of the diseases that were talked about but discouraging that it took them as long as it did to find out my problem. Now that they have figured it out and the surgery is done I am on the road to recovery. My fibro has been bothering me some now, but so far my IBS symptoms are minimal. Hopefully the untangling of my intestines they did while I was in surgery helped. Thanks again for all your prayers and support!Lisa


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Lisa, I like stories with happy endings! I know you are not completely recovered from your surgery yet, but it seems so far so good. I wish you continued success in being able to eat more foods without those awful symptoms. Take care.M.


----------

